# CPC Looking for Remote Work



## cdr4life (Jun 3, 2019)

My name is Stephanie, I live in Arizona, and i have been certified with my CPC since November 2013. My past employers would say i'm a star coder who is a go-getter and doesn't generally need help with coding, but if i do need help with something, i don't have any hesitation asking for help. 

Here's my resume below, please contact me if your company is hiring for a remote coding position.

‍‍Stephanie Garrison      
1720 E Thunderbird Road Unit 2021 Phoenix, AZ 85022 | 480-275-9053 | Stephanie.garrison1987@yahoo.com
Objective

To become the absolute best certified coder I can be, which I know I am, but there is always room for improvement and learning.
Education
HIGH SCHOOL DIPLOMA |May 2006 | Red Mountain HIgh School, Mesa Arizona

Major: n/a
Minor: n/a
Related coursework: computer classes which have helped me exceed employers’ expectations
Certificate – Medical Billing and Coding | 2/2012 | Carrington College, Mesa Arizona

Major: Medical Billing and Coding
Minor: Medical Billing and Coding
Related coursework: Medical Billing and Coding
Skills & Abilities
Management

I currently don’t have a medical billing and coding management title, which I am fine with, but I am in charge of training new billers and coders on how the EMD’s system works regarding billing and coding.
Communication

 I feel communication plays a huge role in any job, whether it’s a person working in fast food, or a CEO of a company.
Leadership

 I do have some leaderships skills at my current job that I am proud of – I train the new billers and coders how the EMD’s system works when billing and coding services.
Experience
*PAPER CLAIMS PROCESSOR I – CVS HEALTH – 4/2018 TO CURRENT*

*Duties are manually keying reimbursement claims into a couple of different systems (MedForce and AS400) and making sure the reimbursement is done correctly with no errors at all. If errors do happen, we are to reverse the claims we just keyed and wait up to 48 hours to ensure the reversal was done right and the monies were not sent out the door to the member/patient/pharmacy. This job requires extensive attention to detail, and I work this job Monday – Friday 5AM-1:30PM. I am part of the Commercial Paper Claims Processing Team so we deal with large carriers such as Aetna, Blue Cross Blue Shield, APO (Army Post Office – troops overseas), etc. there are several scenarios where a member/patient/pharmacy is seeking reimbursement: member paid 100% out of pocket when prescription was filled because they didn’t have prescription cards with them, member’s prior insurance covered drugs when the insurance company shouldn’t have, amongst many other scenarios. *

*SENIOR BILLER – CVS HEALTH – 09/2016 THRU 4/2018*

My main priority is to code out visits for various Medicaid plans that the states has to offer low income families. I bill out drugs and supplies by making sure I abide by the payer’s rules for billing and coding. We do not bill out visits, we only bill out supplies and drugs. We do get most of our monies from the drugs themselves and not the supplies. I also am responsible for going thru several reports per day to make sure everything for the payer’s that I specifically deal with are up-to-date and do not get rejected for timely filing. I also make sure to answer any and all emails promptly. My supervisor also gives me several projects for me to work on because I like to help my supervisor out whenever needed.
*Biller – CBI – 07/2016-09/2016*

This job was just a temporary job until I got the job at CVS HEALTH. This job had only a few responsibilities… one was making sure to check out claims to see if they needed to be scrubbed. More often than not, these claims rejected for missing/invalid diagnosis code – mainly because they didn’t abide by ICD10 standards that came into effect in October 2015.
Certified medical biller and coder (cpc) | Good health financial | 2/2014 thru 06/2016

My main priority is to code the visits the doctor’s have signed off. I have one year of coding home health. I am in charge of training billers and coders how our EMR system works which is called EMD’s. I have come a long ways when training new folks as I have never done this in the past. I take pride in what I do for a living. I just feel it’s time for a change in scenery. Also coded HCC for the duration of my time at Good Health Financial.
certified medical biller and coder (cpc) | scottsdale family health | 2/2012 thru 2/2014

I was in charge of coding out the superbills into Practice Partner (name of system at the office)
I also would call patient’s regarding denials of claims, past due balances, etc. I was also trained scheduling for the front office when they would become short staffed.
Also coded HCC for the duration of my time at Scottsdale Family Health.


----------



## Tiffanyw07 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hello,

I’m also in Arizona looking for remote work... I had just recently passed the CPC and got my “A” removed... I’ve applied to about 10 different companies last week... seeing if any respond back. We’re you able to find a remote job?
      - Tiffany


----------



## kothai (Jan 6, 2020)

Tiffanyw07 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m also in Arizona looking for remote work... I had just recently passed the CPC and got my “A” removed... I’ve applied to about 10 different companies last week... seeing if any respond back. We’re you able to find a remote job?
> - Tiffany


Hi Tiffany, 

i had just recently passed CPC exam but still have my Apprentice status. Could you please tell me how you got your "A" removed?

-Kothai


----------



## Mayzoo (Jan 6, 2020)

kothai said:


> Hi Tiffany,
> 
> i had just recently passed CPC exam but still have my Apprentice status. Could you please tell me how you got your "A" removed?
> 
> -Kothai



To remove your apprentice designation via on-the-job experience, you must obtain and submit two letters of recommendation verifying at least two years of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT®, ICD-10-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets. One letter must be on letterhead from your employer*, the other may be from a co-worker. Experience includes time coding for a previous employer and prior to certification. Both letters are required to be signed and will need to outline your coding experience and amount of time in that capacity. Download our Apprentice Removal Template for easier submission. Letterhead and signatures are still required when using this template.

*OR*

Submit proof showing *completion* of at least 80 contact hours of a coding preparation course (not CEUs) AND one letter, on letterhead, signed from your employer verifying one year of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT®, ICD-10-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets.

Send proof of education in the form of a letter from an instructor on school letterhead stating you have *completed* 80 or more contact hours, a certificate/diploma stating at least 80 contact hours, or an *unofficial* school transcript.

Proof of education or experience isn’t necessary to sit for the exam. It should only be submitted (via fax or as a scanned attachment to an email) once *ALL* apprentice removal requirements have been met.

_Please allow 2-4 weeks for processing._








						Remove Apprentice from CPC - Apprentice Removal Requirements – AAPC
					






					www.aapc.com


----------



## Tiffanyw07 (Jan 6, 2020)

kothai said:


> Hi Tiffany,
> 
> i had just recently passed CPC exam but still have my Apprentice status. Could you please tell me how you got your "A" removed?
> 
> -Kothai



Hi,

     I had a year of previous coding Expierence & had also the 80 hrs of education from aapc . Are you located in AZ?


----------

